# New flooring



## LEN (May 10, 2014)

We are looking at getting rid of the carpet and tile in the MH. We see the new thing is hardwood type flooring and are considering this option. What do you think? We already use throw rugs every where so that is OK with us. The shop has said they like to use a product for boats in the cockpit-entry area for ease or install and better easier cleanup of entry dirt sand mud road grime diesel in the tennies.

LEN


----------



## vanole (May 11, 2014)

Len,

I'm with you on being over carpet.  Especially at the entry steps and near the drivers seat.  I yanked that out on our Dynasty and put in Amtico tile.  Its a great product and you've most likely walked on it at any mall you have been to.  Can get it in many stiles and designs.  Its vinyl and light keeping the weight down.  You would swear it stone at first glance.

I have a wood product floor on my boat and I will say this it loooks great and has had up well.  Not sure if the product you are looking at is squares or planks.  I was able to go into a moho this past winter in Fla was fixing the gents A/C that he had an issue with.  He had the plnks running from left to right (east/west) vice front to back (north/south).  It looked good but I'm not so sure I would want that flooring running left to right (east/west) in my unit.  Just a thought.  

I just had knee surgery so can't hobble out to boat to see what my product is called.  On Tuesday after my post op appointment I will get the name of it an send it to you.


----------



## LEN (May 11, 2014)

We have been looking at several of the lams with warrantee longer than I'm going to live. And with my back and knees someone else is putting it in. I'm with you on the N-S install E-W just doesn't seem right.

Anyone else????

LEN


----------



## akjimny (May 14, 2014)

When the -20 temps winter before last caused the vinyl floor in the motorhome to crack from one end to the other, I pulled it all out last Spring and used peel-n-stick 12x12 vinyl tiles.  I have checked them this Spring and so far, no problems.  Almost camping and fishing season up here, so next weekend I'll be de-winterizing the motorhome and getting ready to go.


----------



## C Nash (May 14, 2014)

Good to see that you are "about" to get out Jim.  Daughter is up there now working for the summer.  Len we need before and after photos.  Got to do the same to ours.  Keep us posted on what you use?


----------



## erniee (May 20, 2014)

I always install engineered wood. I adhere it with urethane adhesive. It is rock solid, doesn't move and I don't use quarter round.


----------

